# Rubber Chucky Products Used to Make Kitless Pens



## TonyL (May 21, 2019)

I learned about this  inventor/seller from another member's post, but had a talk with the owner (Don Doyle). He is pretty much prepared to make anything we need.
Many of his products are for finials which is not too unlike making kit less pens in terms of dimensions.









						Bullet Chucky
					

Rubber Chucky Products, LLC manufacturers and distributes rubber jam chucks and other woodturning aids; enabling both the beginning and professional woodturner an easier way to create their masterpieces.  Proudly made in the USA



					www.rubberchucky.com
				





Here are just a few of  his products, but take a look around. If you find something that you think would make our/my life easier, especially with respect to gripping, shaping, drilling, and threading sections, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## builtbybill (May 21, 2019)

Great...something else to buy


----------



## randyrls (May 21, 2019)

Interesting Tony;  I just finished another double closed end Baron.  Need to photo it and post.

I thought of making a closed end mandrel composed of two O-rings on slide mandrel.   Thru bolt presses the two rings causing them to expand outward.


----------



## TonyL (May 21, 2019)

Love the idea. He has something like that...but probably not the same.


----------



## TonyL (May 21, 2019)

builtbybill said:


> Great...something else to buy


Thank you for your service to our great country.

And yes, more to buy.....I used to buy custom made suits; custom made pen tools are much less expenses and I can't out grow them LOL.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (May 22, 2019)

I may have to look into these. Thanks for the link.


----------

